# broken crossbow limb



## Addiction

I was in the woods today and about to load my crossbow and get in my stand when i heard by limb crack! now i have a loaded crossbow. how do i safely unload the bow so i dont have the limb shatter into a million pieces and hurt myself at the same time?


----------



## BOO

Take the bolt out obviously, take the safety off, grab your string with both hands and have someone pull the trigger for you while u slowly lower the string down!!


----------



## One Legged Josh

I wouldnt want to be near it either! I would tie a piece of string around the trigger, turn the safety off the from a few feet away pull the string. Good Luck


----------



## ezbite

limbs already shot and they replace them in pairs. heres what I would do, remove the bolt, put the foot stirrup on the ground and squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Whaler

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Addiction

Alright guys well i had noone else to help me unload it so what i did is tied a rope around the trigger loosly and then grabbed the bow string while i had the rope tied from the trigger in my mouth and just pulled the trigger like that while holding onto the bow string and just let it down slowly. Everything went smoothly no injuries which was my main concern. Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## Junebug2320

Have to be careful about that.... I have a Horton and noticed the writing on the limb was wavey (sp?).... After closer inspection, I could see certain spots were splintering... Took it down to Horton and they replaced it on the spot (1 month prior to opening day)...


----------



## Addiction

Yeah i have mine in the shop as of yesterday, so i will have it back today or tomm, due to the fact i have a friend that works there. I am getting everything replaced on it for 95 bucks. so basicaly im getting a whole new bow!  Junebug i was in the woods when my splintered! you cant imagine how i felt haha.


----------



## Weekender#1

I had noticed small hairline cracks in my X bow limbs. I took it to the shop and he told me all mfg will replace the limbs for free. But he has to mail them in, fine, but his labor charge was 100.00 bucks also. After thinking about it I think I got ripped off. He has to make a living also, but as a business he picked the line of goods to sell. O well that was a couple of deer ago, I have a PSE bow and Horton limbs, same company and it shoots well. Night before opening day a buddy brought his x bow over to shoot and we noticed severe cracks in his bow. Told him not to shoot it, he does not have a lot of money and is out hunting with it, I worry for him.


----------



## vinnystatechamp

my father has an old wooden crossbow but both limbs are split. anyone have any suggestions on where to take it to get them replaced or how much? or whether he should just get a new one?


----------



## ezbite

vinnystatechamp said:


> my father has an old wooden crossbow but both limbs are split. anyone have any suggestions on where to take it to get them replaced or how much? or whether he should just get a new one?


depends on who makes the xbow. if its a name brand, go online and look for their website. if its just an old junker, probably be easier to just get another bow. some archery proshops also repair xbows, but doing it online will be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Weekender#1 said:


> I had noticed small hairline cracks in my X bow limbs. I took it to the shop and he told me all mfg will replace the limbs for free. But he has to mail them in, fine, but his labor charge was 100.00 bucks also. After thinking about it I think I got ripped off. He has to make a living also, but as a business he picked the line of goods to sell. O well that was a couple of deer ago, I have a PSE bow and Horton limbs, same company and it shoots well. Night before opening day a buddy brought his x bow over to shoot and we noticed severe cracks in his bow. Told him not to shoot it, he does not have a lot of money and is out hunting with it, I worry for him.


Strongly suggest to your friend that he should wear some type of "safety glasses" (Shop Glasses) just in case the limbs break and splinter.


----------



## Weekender#1

You know jim I told him that and also told him not to shoot it until it is properly repaired. Not a good outlook on the thing but he is broke, and so am i or I would have it repaired for him. On another note this weekend a guy I know shot his barnett and the front end including the two limbs came and broke off the frame of the x bow. I think he did not have a bolt in it when firing at a deer he says there was.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Weekender#1 said:


> You know jim I told him that and also told him not to shoot it until it is properly repaired. Not a good outlook on the thing but he is broke, and so am i or I would have it repaired for him. On another note this weekend a guy I know shot his barnett and the front end including the two limbs came and broke off the frame of the x bow. I think he did not have a bolt in it when firing at a deer he says there was.


Maybe it would help if he wrapped the limbs in a good amount of duct tape. At least if it blows apart,there could be some amount of containment of the splinters.


----------



## ramfan

The Horton Dealer is in town by Kent,Ohio. I know you can take it there and they will fix it good as new.


----------

